# Desktop Manager Crashing when syncing



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello,

I have a Blackberry 8100 and have been syncing my blackberry with MS Outlook 2007 without problems for some time.

For no apparent reason, Desktop Manager crashes when I try to sync my blackberry to Outlook. It crashed in the middle of syncing with my Outlook calendar. Here is the error signature:

AppName: desktopmgr.exe AppVer: 4.2.0.14 ModName: ilxolk.fil
ModVer: 5.5.1.238 Offset: 00060b53

Any idea how to fix?


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Try downloading the latest version - 4.3.x from www.blackberry.com website. Be sure to completely uninstall the 4.2 version and reboot before installing the new version.


----------

